# Black worms question



## kryptonjungle (Jan 12, 2008)

I have read these forums for awhile now and I read the other things on worms and the ones I have just dont seem like them(flatworms that is) The ones I have are black with some stripes on them but there only black the top half of there bodys and then have stripes on that top half. They also seem to get narrower and narrower the farther out they go and clearly are in sections when they grow out when you see it. Wondering if anyone knows what these would be. I'd take a pic but they only come out at night and I cant get a pic of them. They also retract back into the rock if I come near the tank to fast. So any info on these would be great and if I should worry on them. Only seen them eat some expox so far and what must be algae or just things I cant see on the LR


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

sounds like you have some peanut worms, they are harmless, they just stretch out from their hole looking for detrius to eat, do they look like this?


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

here is a better shot


----------



## kryptonjungle (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah thats what they look like and after yesterday talking to the fish store they said the same thing. Thanks for the help =)


----------

